# Other Pets > Horses >  The most amazing horse EVER

## onlyjays9p

This is Barry Sanders as a horse :Surprised: 
YouTube - Bull Fighting on horses

I don't approve of the bull part tho.. :Wag of the finger:

----------


## 2kdime

Those horses are shakin-n-bakin those bulls!

----------


## Ben Biscy

wow  :Surprised:

----------


## ZinniaZ

Man, I love this horse.  H e is awesome.  Favorite horse video ever.  (Exccept for the bull sudffering part...)

----------


## Soterios

Holy cow, that horse juked that bull so bad.  :ROFL:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Wow!!! That horse was amazing! I've never seen a horse run so fast sideways!!!! We ride western and our horses sidepass, but I don't think we could ever get them to move that quick! Amazing!

----------


## ZinniaZ

> Wow!!! That horse was amazing! I've never seen a horse run so fast sideways!!!! We ride western and our horses sidepass, but I don't think we could ever get them to move that quick! Amazing!


My horse actually does that but generally not asked for.  That's how he runs away from scary things like... butterflies.

----------

